# Inspired by Fen



## inspiredbyfen (Aug 6, 2013)

I just registered for this forum, but have looked at it briefly on several occasions before. My husband and I just lost our 4 1/2 year old golden, Fenway, suddenly and unexpected a week ago. He was our best friend, "first born" and beloved family member. It has literally been the hardest week I think I have ever experienced. I have never missed anything so much in all my life. We are expecting a little boy any day now (due August 29.) We are anxious to meet our little man but continue to struggle with the loss of our Fenway. I am so sad that he won't be there to welcome his little brother home.

I decided to write a blog about Fenway which i think has helped my heart heal more than anything else. I just decided to register for this forum and share the blog with anything that may be interested. I know it has helped not only me, but my husband and other family members as well, as we all loved Fenway so much! I encourage anyone struggling with a recent loss to write about it. It is often hard to express yourself with so much grief, and writing has helped me do that as well as remember how lucky we were to have each other! Please click on the link below if you are interested in reading the story of our beloved Fenway. It may help you if you are going through a recent loss of your best friend.

inspiredbyfen | the lives of Fenway's biggest fans


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Fenway, such a handsome boy - he will continue to watch over you from the bridge

Sleep softly Fenway


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, I am sorry you are here under these circumstances. Very sorry to hear about your boy, Fenway. He seemed like a wonderful companion. Run free, Fenway. Also, congratulations about your little one on the way!! I hope things go smoothly. If you ever need anything, feel free to send me a message. I now live pretty close to you guys. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Fen. I was reading your blog and crying. You girl are very talented and you should write a book about Fen. You are very creative with lots of positive energy and your stories are beautiful tribute to your sweet Fen. Please keep writing in your blog.
Sending you best wishes for your little boy, hope you will come back to this forum to show him to us.
I know how much it hurts to lose heart dog, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers and will follow your blog.
Run free sweet Fen, run like wind!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Fenway, he was such a beautiful boy and such a special part of your lives. 

I enjoyed reading your blog, however it was through tears. I agree, I think writing about your loss is a very helpful way to deal with the grief and to help the healing begin. 

I'm sorry Fenway won't be there for the arrival of his little brother. 

I'm sorry you've found the forum under these cricumstances.

Godspeed Fenway


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fenway*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Fenway.
I just read your beautiful blog-it is so touching.
Buddy's Mom Forever added Fenway to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-17.html
My Smooch and Snobear are taking care of Fenway!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry about Fenway, he was so young! Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My heart goes out to you. Fenway was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've just read your entire blog, with wet eyes, what a wonderful tribute to an awesome dog..my heart gies out to you, your baby, and to your husband..(((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Fenway. I read through your blog...needed tissues. What a wonderful boy Fen was. I am so sorry for whatever took him away from you so soon. He will live in your hearts forever!! He will now be the big brother from above!!


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I also read your blog, also through tears. It was a wonderful tribute to your Fenway.


----------

